# Places to hunt in Fulton?



## Trad Matt (Dec 24, 2016)

With the season coming to an end and my past two days spent in South GA with 0 luck on even seeing a deer I am still hopeful on getting my first deer ever this season. With certain counties being bow only and for an extended time I hope to find a place in Fulton that is good for hunting. I imagine the whitetails may feel less pressure in these areas.

Any thoughts? From what I'm reading you basically have to ask property owners as there isn't public land? I may be late to the boat on asking as they could have it leased out or borrowed etc.

Thanks all and Merry Christmas!


----------



## Bowyer29 (Jan 17, 2017)

Knock and ask, that's about the best approach there is. 

Good luck!


----------

